# CPU-Kühler für i7 2600k



## Wambo (28. November 2011)

*CPU-Kühler für i7 2600k*

Hallo,
ich hab vor mir einen neuen Rechner zuzulegen, und zwar mit folgenden Komponenten:

Intel Core i7 2600k
Xigmatek Midgard
Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD3
..

Nun fehlt mir der CPU Kühler.
Passt der Katana 3? Der sieht mir noch nicht so "fett" aus.
Ich will nicht son rieisgen Brocken da haben, ich werd den auch nicht soo viel übertakten.
Muss das ein Mugen 3 sein, oder gibts andere empfehlungen?

Danke!


----------



## Thallassa (28. November 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 2600k*

Mugen 3 passt nichtmal ins Asgarfd soweit ich weiß, das Ding ist extrem schmal.
Freezer 13 würde ich empfehlen (aber nicht pro, den kriegste da auch wieder nicht rein xD)


----------



## Wambo (28. November 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 2600k*

Ist der Xigmatek Midgard breiter?

Beim Freezer 13:
Der ist ja noch schlechter als der Katana? :o


----------



## Ashton (28. November 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 2600k*

Glaub ins Asgard passen nur Kühler bis 150mm.
Außerdem warum kaufst du dir nen i7 2600*k *und willst dann nur nen kleinen Kühler?
Da kannst doch Übertakten gleich sein lassen und richtig Geldsparen.

PS: Zumal dein Board eher dürftig ist, da es nur einen HDMI-Ausgang hat.


----------



## Wambo (28. November 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 2600k*



Ashton schrieb:


> und richtig Geldsparen.



Und warum? Ich meine der 2600 kostet mich 10€ weniger..Ich weiß nicht, ich hab bei Kühlern eigentlich nicht so die Erfahrung, deshalb frage ich ja!
Wenn ich mich dann ein bisschen eingelesen habe, kann ich den ja auch "etwas" übertakten. Übertreiben will ichs halt nicht. Das meinte ich. Ich dachte so an 300 MHZ oder sowas, das macht ihm ja sicher nicht viel aus. Und wenn ich schon nen 2600er kaufe, warum nicht den K? Der ist jedenfalls Zukunftssicherer. Ich will halt nen i7 wegen Hyperthreading.




> PS: Zumal dein Board eher dürftig ist, da es nur einen HDMI-Ausgang hat.



Ich kaufe mir sowieso eine PCIe Grafikkarte. Welchen Chipsatz empfiehlst du mir? Brauch ja dann eigentlich keine onBoard Graka.
Ich denke, ich hab mich versehen, wollte das Gigabyte GA-P67X-UD3-B3 schreiben 
Das andere kostet halt 3€ mehr, hat dafür aber noch HDMI. Lohnt sich das, die 3€ zu sparen?
Oder gibts in der Preisklasse nen besseres? Vorgestellt hab ich mir halt 4x DDR3, SLI (Zukunft,..), ATX, 1155.


EDIT:
Wie siehts mit Xigmatek Aegir SD128264 Heatpipe Cooler 120mm aus?
Der sieht mir ja ganz nett aus, auch nicht zuu Breit, Kühlen dürfte er ja auch gut. Nur, ich weiß nicht, wie laut ist 20 dBA


----------



## Ashton (28. November 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 2600k*

300 Mhz merkst du niemals.  Da kannst dir nen i7 2600(besser Xeon E3-1230) und ein günstiges H-Board(~60) kaufen. mit dem Kühler sparst da fast 100 Euro.
Ja ein P-Board würde dann auch reichen, aber da gäbe es günstigere Alternativen:


ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.0 oder 3.1
MSI P67A-G45


----------



## Wambo (28. November 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 2600k*



Ashton schrieb:


> 300 Mhz merkst du niemals.  Da kannst dir nen i7 2600(besser Xeon E3-1230) und ein günstiges H-Board(~60) kaufen. mit dem Kühler sparst da fast 100 Euro.
> Ja ein P-Board würde dann auch reichen, aber da gäbe es günstigere Alternativen:
> 
> 
> ...


 
Die Boards haben leider beide kein SLI. Will für die Zukunft da schon gerüstet sein. Ich will auch nen i7, der ist mir viel Zukunftssicherer als der Xeon. 
Wie gesagt, das einzige Problem, das ich habe, ist der Kühler.
Wie ich sehe kann man den schon gefahrenlos auf 4Ghz (mit Kühler) hochtakten. Das werd ich dann irgendwann schon auch machen


----------



## facehugger (28. November 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 2600k*

Ich fass es nicht, nen i7-2600K kaufen und dann am Case/gescheitem CPU-Kühler sparen wollen Nimm dieses Gehäuse:


Xigmatek Midgard-W mit X-Sichtfenster (CPC-T55DB-X01) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
und diesen Prozzikühler:


Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
das i-Tüpchelchen wäre jetzt noch, das du planst alles mit einem LC-Power-NT zu befeuern

Gruß


----------



## Wambo (28. November 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 2600k*



facehugger schrieb:


> das i-Tüpchelchen wäre jetzt noch, das du planst alles mit einem LC-Power-NT zu befeuern
> 
> Gruß


 
Nene, soweit kommts nicht, danke


----------



## facehugger (28. November 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 2600k*



Wambo schrieb:


> Nene, soweit kommts nicht, danke


Hast du schon ein NT? Oder bräuchtest du auch da Empfehlungen...

Gruß


----------



## Wambo (28. November 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 2600k*



facehugger schrieb:


> Hast du schon ein NT? Oder bräuchtest du auch da Empfehlungen...
> 
> Gruß


 
Da dachte ich an ein OCZ Fatal1ty Series Netzteil 750W.... Oder ist das zuu überdimensioniert? 
Hab vor irgendwann ne '560 TI reinzutun. Reichen 550W da?


----------



## facehugger (28. November 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 2600k*



Wambo schrieb:


> Reichen 550W da?


Na sicher, hier hast du mal was zum Verbrauch aktueller Grakas:


Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 560 Ti (SLI) (Seite 27) - ComputerBase
wie du siehst, verbraucht das *gesamte* Sys mit übertaktetem i7 und einer GTX580 "nur" 446W. Also reicht z.B. dieses NT:


be quiet! Pure Power CM 530W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-530W/BN181) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
gut aus


----------



## Wambo (28. November 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 2600k*

Oh, nach so einer Seite hab ich schon lange gesucht. Dann reicht 530W da ja locker.

Normaler MUGEN 3 passt auch.

Kann ich den Kühler auch in die andere Richtung drehen (Richtung Gehäuse), da der Corsair Vengeance ziemlich hoch ist?


EDIT: Updated.


----------



## facehugger (28. November 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 2600k*



Wambo schrieb:


> Gibts nicht noch eine alternative zum Macho?


Hmmm, könntest auch diese verbauen:


EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000029) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Deepcool Ice Matrix 400 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
beim NT würde ich schon darauf achten, das es mind. 80+Bronze zertifiziert ist. Wie das von mir vorgeschlagene... Der CPU-Lüfter sollte immer Richtung Gehäuserückseite blasen.

Gruß


----------



## Mayday1980 (28. November 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 2600k*

schau doch mal nach dem Zalman CNPS 10X Flex. Den hab ich bei mir mit einen günstigen 120er Laufen und kommt bei meinem 2500k@4,5 nur auf max 60grad.


----------



## Wambo (29. November 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 2600k*

Danke euch beiden.

@facehugger;

Soviel weiß ich auch, dass es 80+ haben muss. Danke trotzdem 
Danke für den Tipp mit dem Deepcool Ice Matrix 400. Aber wenn ich ihn mit dem Mugen vergleiche, ist der Mugen 3 doch fast besser, nicht? Mit dem Mugen hab ich mich schon angefreundet, es muss wohl ein fetter Kühler her 

@Mayday1980
Danke für deinen Tipp!


----------



## ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN (30. November 2011)

Ich hab den silver arrow auf meinen 2600k aufm maximus 4 extreme z und hatte bei 4430mhz nur 60grad


----------



## facehugger (30. November 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 2600k*



Wambo schrieb:


> @facehugger;
> 
> Soviel weiß ich auch, dass es 80+ haben muss.


Nö, ich schrieb 80+Bronze, das ist ein Unterschied

Gruß


----------



## elohim (30. November 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 2600k*

Mit Verlaub, der PCGH Mugen 3 wäre ne reine Fehlinvestition. Der Macho ist besser und kostet 10€ weniger. Das GEld das du da sparst solltest du lieber in ein breiteres und ohnehin viel besseres Case wie das Midgard stecken:
Xigmatek Midgard (CPC-T55DB-U01) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Wambo (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 2600k*

Ich kauf mir doch den Midgard, hab ich das nicht geschrieben?

@facehugger
Ist doch logisch.... 

Ich will ja nicht den PCGH Mugen, sondern den normalen.

Macho deshalb nicht weils den weder hier irgendwo in nem Shop gibt, oder Amazon ihn versendet. Bei HVW/Mindfactory zahl ich 20€ Porto..
Bzw der Mugen wäre sowieso leiser, da er auf 300-1600 ist, und nicht wie der Macho 900 Aufwärts.


----------



## elohim (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 2600k*

nee hast du nicht geschrieben... auch nicht dass du nicht die pcgh version willst.  aber du machst das schon


----------



## Wambo (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 2600k*

Okay, sorry, das stimmt. Fehler meinerseits.

Habs nun geupdated.

Ich denke ich werde wohl zum Mugen greifen. Den Macho gibts hier in meiner Gegend (Österreich) nirgends..

Bzw ich bräuchte noch ein paar Gehäuselüfter, da sind mir folgende aufgefallen:

Scythe Slip Stream 1200RPM (Zweiter Favorit)
be quiet! Silent Wing UPC (Sehr teuer, lohnt sich das?)
*Coolink SWiF2-1200 (FAVORIT)*


----------



## Jackey555 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 2600k*

Die Scythes sind aus P/L Sicht sehr gut. BEi 1200 rpm befördern sie jedoch sehr viel Luft und sollten wegen der Lautstärke evtl gedrosselt werden. Aufgrund der hohen Serienstreuung würde ich jedoch mehrere bestellen und aussortieren. Habe ich selbst so gemacht. Aus eigener Erfahrung sind 2 von 3 Lüftern sehr gut.

Die BeQuiets sind sehr gut und erreichen aufgrund besserer Lager längere Laufzeiten. Wenn du Lüfter für die nächsten Jahre willst lohnen die sich.


----------



## Wambo (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 2600k*

Naja, aber immerhin kosten die be quiet! Wings das doppelte. Und die Coollink sollen ja auch gut sein, ein guter Freund von mir hat diese auch, gute Fördermenge und sehr leise 

Passt der Mugen 3 in den Midgard? Logisch, oder?


----------



## Kaktus (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 2600k*

Warum kein Enermax T.B.Silence? Coolink ist im Grunde Noctua


----------



## Wambo (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 2600k*

Hm, ich weiß nicht, nie von denenn gehört^^


----------



## Kaktus (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 2600k*

 Nicht dein ernst  Die sind eigentlich sehr beliebt und das nicht ohne Grund.


----------



## Wambo (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 2600k*

Doch, ich kenne Enermax schon, aber die T.B Silence kannte ich nicht.

Coollink oder T.B. Silence?
Die Coollink haben ja nen größeren Airflow, die 2-3 dB mehr machen ja herzlich wenig aus


----------



## Kaktus (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 2600k*

Ich hab beide..... Enermax sind besser. Und die db Angaben der HErsteller kannst du in der Pfeife rauchen, die kannst du nur innerhalb eines Herstellers vergleichen, nicht aber queer mit anderen da alle unterschiedliche Meßverfahren verwenden


----------



## Wambo (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 2600k*

Inwiefiern "besser"? Lautstärke oder Leistung?


----------



## Kaktus (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 2600k*

Bei der Leistung geben sich beide eigentlich nichts. Das sind marginale Unterschiede. Das Enermax hat das bessere Lager. Kein Klackern, kein Schleifen und der Lüfter läuft allgemein vibrationsärmer.


----------



## Wambo (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 2600k*

Also klackert bzw schleift der Coollink? :/


----------



## Kaktus (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 2600k*

Wenn man penibel ist, ja. Allerdings hörst du das eigentlich nicht wenn er verbaut ist und du nicht gerade dein Ohr ans Gehäuse klebst. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, der Coolink ist gut, aber der Enermax ist insgesamt einfach besser.


----------



## facehugger (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 2600k*

Du könntest alternativ auch diese verbauen:


Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 800rpm, 68.2m³/h, 10.7dB(A) (SY1225SL12L) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
sind ebenfalls sehr leise und scheffeln dennoch genügend Luft


Gruß


----------



## Wambo (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 2600k*

Okay, dann werd ich mir wohl 3x die 140 mm von Enermax holen. Preislich sind beide ja gleich, und da nehm ich doch gleich den besseren.

Danke 


EDIT:

Eine Frage:
Der 140 mm Lüfter von Enermax ist nicht so geschwungen wie der 120mm. Macht das einen Unterschied?


----------



## Kaktus (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 2600k*

Das macht keinen echten Unterschied. Die ganzen Formen sind meist ehr nur Augenwischerei und bringen effektiv kaum bis gar nichts. Man kann bestenfalls den Luftstrom etwas zentrieren oder Verwirbelungen entgegen wirken, das macht aber auch nur Sinn wenn die Lüfter schneller drehen sollen. Bei max 1000/min hat das alles recht wenig bis gar keinen Effekt.


----------



## Wambo (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 2600k*

Okay, solange sie einen guten Luftstrom haben.

Eine Frage:
Jetzt ist's so gedacht.

Front: 120mm Xigmatek Standard Lüfter
Hinten: 120mm Xigmatek Standard Lüfter
Oben: 1x140mm Enermax T.B Silence - auf Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen
Boden: 1x 140mm Enermax T.B Silence - auf Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen

Ich hab von meinem alten System hier noch einen 80mm Xilence-Fan, den könnte ich ja an die Seite anschließen, der arbeitet mit 1500RPM, der würde ja wenigstens etwas frischluft in das Gehäuse blasen. Lohnt sich das oder soll ich ihn ganz weglassen?


----------



## facehugger (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 2600k*

Eine kleine Anmerkung meinerseits. In`s Midgard passt (laut Softy) auch ein 140mm-Frontlüfter... du kannst die Xigmatek-Luffis erstmal "probehören". Wenn sie dir zu laut sind, kannst du sie ja noch immer tauschen.

Gruß


----------



## Kaktus (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 2600k*

Ganz im ernst, was hast du für Hardware? Tripple SLI? Ansonsten verbaust du dir da ein haufen Lüfter die du gar nicht brauchst. ICh hab einen X6 1090T + 4 Platten + 5870 und habe 3 Gehäuselüfter. Zwei vorne, einen hinten und damit meine Ruhe und selbst im Hochsommer hatte ich keine Temperaturprobleme. Man kann es auch krampfhaft übertreiben.


----------



## Wambo (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 2600k*

Die beiden Xigmatek tausche ich ja nicht, die bleiben schon drinnen. FALLS die zu laut sind, häng ich die beiden Xigmateks halt an die Lüftersteuerung ran, und die sind dann auch schön brav leise.

Wäre aber vieleicht gescheiter, einen Enermax 140mm von oben mit dem Frontlüfter zu tauschen. Dann ist oben immernoch genug Luftstrom und vorne dafür mehr.  Danke für den Tipp!

@Kaktus
Na ich wollte doch nur auf nummer sicher gehen :o

Okay, dann kauf ich mir einen weniger.


----------



## facehugger (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 2600k*



Wambo schrieb:


> Okay, dann kauf ich mir einen weniger.


Eigentlich langt ein einblasender (Front) und ein ausblasender Luffi (Heck) im 120/140mm-Format selbst für einen Gaming-Rechner aus

Gruß


----------



## Wambo (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 2600k*

Wirklich?

Ich hole mir als Grafikkarte ne GTX 560 TI Hawk, muss da unten nicht ein Lüfter hin, der der GTX frische Luft bringt?


----------



## Wambo (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 2600k*

Würdet ihr eher den Mugen 3 oder den Mine 2 empfehlen?

Oder..
Wie siehts mit dem Macho im Midgard aus? Ist oben dann noch Platz für einen Lüfter?
Bzw ist der soo viel besser als der Mugen 3? Dann würd ich halt warten bis Amazon den wieder verschickt..


----------



## Kaktus (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 2600k*

@Wambo
Der Mugen 3 ist gut, aber liegt klar hinter einem Mine 2 zurück. Der Macho hat eine andere Stärke, er ist extrem gut als semipassiver Kühler geeignet. Also das man keinen Lüfter auf den Kühler schnallt und diesen durch den hinteren Gehäuselüfter kühlen lässt. Dafür ist der Macho extra so konstruiert worden, das er am hinteren Lüfter fast anliegt. Er ist auch klar besser als der Mugen 3, der beim Erscheinen doch ein wenig enttäuschend war, da die Leistung bei manchen Messungen sogar ein Tick hinter dem Mugen 2 lag. Selbst ein Enermax T40 schneidet besser ab als ein Mugen 2 oder 3. Der Mine 2 ist ein recht unterschätzter Kühler. Er ist sehr stark, dafür auch nicht zu teuer. 

Meine Empfehlungen lauten in etwa so.

Nicht übertakten und günstig - Cooler Master Hyper 212+ oder 212+ EVO
Dezentes übertakten - Enermax T40
Semipassiver Betrieb mit mittlerer Übertaktung - Thermalright Macho
Hohes Übertakten (über 4,2 Ghz) - Scythe Mine 2

Man braucht bei Standard Takt keinen teuren kühler da der Intel recht kühl bleibt. Da würde es sogar ein EKL Sella oder vergleichbar locker tun, extrem leise zu kühlen. Die üblichen Empfehlungen hier, schießen nicht selten Meilenweit über das Ziel hinaus. 
Ich teste Kühler für Planet3Dnow und teste hier in 4 verschiedenen TDP Klasse von 65W bis 140W TDP. Da zeigt sich deutlich das ein Kühler nicht immer riesig sein muss.


----------



## Wambo (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 2600k*

@Kaktus
Danke erstmal!

Das Problem ist, ich will mir nicht einen billigen Kühler holen, der mir halt für den normalen Takt reicht. 
Ich will halt schon eine gewisse Reserve haben. Ich werd jetzt wohl eher so dezent bis mittel Übertakten. Ich dachte so an 3,8-4GHZ. Macht sich sicher bemerkbar.
Ich hab dieses System (Zumindest Goßteils, mal vom Ram usw abgesehen) sicher noch ~ 2 Jahre, bevor ich mir ein komplett neues zulege. Kann gut sein, dass die Programme usw in einem Jahr noch anspruchsvoller werden. Dann ist es halt toll, wenn man die CPU noch etwas übertakten kann. Und da will ich mit nem Kühler keine Probleme haben. Verstehst du was ich meine?

Was mir am Macho so gefällt ist, das ich schon öfter gelesen hab, das dieser im Semipassiven Betrieb bei nem i7 bei ca 35 Grad ist. Das ist SEHR toll! Nur weiß ich nicht, wie sich das mit dem Midgard Gehäuse ausgeht, ich denke da wird zwischen Kühler und Seitenwand noch ein paar Millimeter Spiel sein.. Gleiches wie beim Mine 2.
Ich bin zwar nicht der anspruchsvollste Silent-Freak, aber mein jetziges System macht mit dem CPU (!) Lüfter schon nen ordentlichen Lärm (Dauerhaft 2200RPM im Idle Modus, aber da noch bei 50°!), und wenn ich mir eh schon nen neuen Kühler hole, dann fände ich es schon toll, wenn der etwas leiser wäre. Der Macho wird halt oft als sehr leise beschrieben. Nur weiß ich nicht wie sich das mit dem Platz ausgeht. Ich bin da zZ echt in einem Dilemma. Keine Ahnung was ich nehmen soll.

Der Cooler Master 212 nehm ich wohl nicht, da ich schon etwas übertakten will.
Bleibt also der Mine 2, Macho, Mugen 3 und Enermax.

********* Off-Topic:
Beim Macho & Enermax ist das Problem, ich wohne in Österreich. Bei Mindfactory und Hardwareversand zahle ich jeweils 20€ Versandkosten, das ist der halbe Kühler...das ist's eben nicht Wert.
Amazon versendet alle bis auf den Mugen 3 zur Zeit nicht. Doch den Macho werden sie wohl bald wieder bekommen (Steht das er bald wieder verfügbar ist). Ich hab hier echt schon viele Shops in meiner Umgebung angeschaut.
E-Tec.at hätte zB alle Scythe's. Ich denke die Wahl fällt also zwischen Mugen 3, Mine 2 und Macho. Der Mine 2 ist zwar 10€ teurer als der Mugen, aber wenn der Mugen nicht so toll ist, dann lieber das Geld investieren. Oder sehe ich das falsch?

Sorry das ich so einen Roman geschrieben habe


----------



## Kaktus (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 2600k*

Dann nimm den Mine 2 und gut ist


----------



## Wambo (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 2600k*

Passt der denn in den Midgard rein? Kanns zur Zeit leider nicht abmessen, da ich es noch nicht gekauft habe. Bzw bleibt oben noch etwas Spiel für einen Gehäuselüfter (Nur aus reiner Interesse).
Ist der Mine 2 auch "normal" laut?


----------



## Kaktus (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 2600k*

Das kann ich dir nicht beantworten. Ich hab das Midgard nie in der Hand gehabt, da es für mich persönlich ein völlig uninteressantes Gehäuse ist.


----------



## Wambo (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 2600k*

Hast du ein interessanteres Gehäuse in dieser Preisklasse?

Bzw ist der Macho viel schlechter als der Mugen 2? Der gefällt mir zZ am besten


----------



## Kaktus (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 2600k*

Der Macho ist dem Mugen 2 und 3 klar überlegen. Wie gesagt, der Enermax T40 ist besser als die beiden Mugen. 

Gehäuse sind immer Geschmacksache. Ich persönlich schwöre aktuell auf die Fractal Gehäuse, insbesondere auf das R3. Gehäusedämmung, platz für 8 Festplatten, platz fürnahezu alle Grafikkarten, platz für Kühler bis 17cm Bauhöhe, gute möglichkeiten Kabel zu verlegen und wenn man auf die Dämmung verzichtet, passen bis zu 7 Lüfter rein. Ich hab den Vorgänger selbst im Einsatz und bin höchst begeistert. Da kann man slche Alu Klapperdinger von Lian Li in die Tonne treten.


----------



## Wambo (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 2600k*

Sorry, meinte den Mine 2, nicht Mugen 2 

Danke, du hast mir echt sehr geholfen. Dann wirds wohl ein Macho sein 

Eine Frage aber noch. Soll ich die WLP lieber verteilen oder einfach ne Erbsengroße Kugel drauf und Kühler drauf?
Eher mit einer Karte zuerst verteilen, oder?


----------



## The_Trasher (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 2600k*

Ja, mit der Karte verteilen. Am besten nimmst du irgendeine Geldkarte, mit den gehts am besten...


----------



## Kaktus (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 2600k*

Aber pass auf das nicht zu viel über den Rand geht. Und auch nicht zu dick... .naja, kennst sicher die gefühlten 5 Millionen Thread wie man WLP am besten aufträgt.  Mach dich da nicht zu verrückt. Achja, WLP musst du nicht extra kaufen, die liegt bei jedem Kühler in genügender Menge dabei.


----------



## Wambo (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 2600k*

Ich hab aber schon öfters gelesen, dass die mitgelieferten WLP's nicht so hammer sind. Wie siehts beim Macho aus? Durchaus brauchbar?


----------



## Kaktus (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 2600k*

Die mitgelieferten WLPs sind alles andere als schlecht. Die Hersteller liefern hier weitestgehen dihre eigene WLP mit. Die Chill Factor von Thermalright ist ziemlich gut, da musst du dir keinen Kopf machen. Zwar ist das nur ein kleines Tüttchen für den einmalgebrauch, aber das sollte reichen. Aber nicht das ganze Tüttchen verwenden, das wäre zu viel, die Hälfte reicht.


----------



## The_Trasher (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 2600k*

Einer großer Streitpunkt ist auch immer wieder der Unterschied zwischen normaler WLP und dieser Aluminium Wärmeleitpaste. Die mit Alu WLP ist teurer, leitet aber laut Hersteller besser.

Nimm einfach die in der Packung dabei ist, ich hab zum Beispiel die hier drauf: Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » Wärmeleitpaste » Prolimatech PK-1 Nano Aluminium Thermal Compound - 5g

Ist jetzt war auch mit Alu WLP, ob es einen Unterschied macht, kann ich nicht sagen...


----------



## Wambo (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 2600k*

Danke euch!
Die Chill Factor kostet ja auch 10€, also wird die schon gut sein. Thermalright soll allgemein ja gut sein.


----------



## Wambo (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 2600k*

Weiß jemand, ob der Corsair Vengeance Low Profile RAM unter den Macho passt? (2,7 cm hoch)

Oder passt der Corsair Vengeance ohne diese Heatspreader (3,2 cm hoch) auch?

(Board: Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD3)


----------



## facehugger (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 2600k*



Wambo schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob der Corsair Vengeance Low Profile RAM unter den Macho passt? (2,7 cm hoch)
> 
> Oder passt der Corsair Vengeance ohne diese Heatspreader (3,2 cm hoch) auch?
> 
> (Board: Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD3)


Nimm diese RAM`s:


TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (TED38192M1333HC9DC) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Corsair XMS3 DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (CMX8GX3M2A1333C9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
dann hast du keine Platzprobleme


Gruß


----------



## Wambo (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 2600k*

Gibts die Corsair auch in der 1600 MHZ-Variante?
(Hab grad nachgeschaut, kosten 50€)

WEnn der Corsair XMS3 passt, dann müsste dieser ja auch passen:

http://www.amazon.de/Corsair-Arbeit...1_3?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1322946030&sr=1-3


----------



## ASUS ROG TRIGGERMAN (3. Dezember 2011)

Also bei mir passen die vengeance  lp gerade so unter den silver arrow bzw der lüfter liegt auf den rams auf. Hab das asus maximus 4 extreme z. Mann sollte auch ein passendes gehäuse haben


----------



## Wambo (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 2600k*

Okay, müsste aber noch gehen, oder?


Eine Frage noch.. 

Xigmatek Midgard oder Fractal Design Arc?


----------

